# $750 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson

Click *here* to find out who won!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Our $750 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*HTS Member vidiot33*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:













:yay2::mooooh::TT:mooooh::yay:

vidiot33 wins an incredibly lucky $750 shopping spree at GIK Acoustics!

GIK Acoustics' products are beyond simple do-it-yourself panels that are found on the market today. They use high-quality materials that will not sag or leak over time, and they build every panel by employing a unique two-frame system. GIK's team of professional builders handcraft each acoustic panel, bass trap, and diffusor to exacting standards, creating attractive and effective products. Dollar for dollar, GIK proudly claims that its products absorb more sabins (sound) than any other traps on the market. 

Thank you to all of our members that entered, we appreciate and value each and every one of you. Believe it or not, but we have _another_ Giveaway Contest that is about to begin. We'll drop a few hints on our Facebook feed this week...so check-in there. Otherwise, we'll see you on the forum!

*Congratulations Mark!*
​


----------



## thrillcat

* Kicks Dirt *

Congrats, vidiot33.


----------



## PassingInterest

Congrats, vidiot33!


----------



## Lumen

Way to go! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## tesseract

Another great Home Theater Shack giveaway. Congratulations, vidiot33!!


----------



## Todd Anderson

tesseract said:


> Another great Home Theater Shack giveaway. Congratulations, vidiot33!!


Agree, Dennis! And congrats again to the Winner.

SWEET!


----------



## SuperFan

Congrats!!! Make sure to post pics of the finished project so we can all drool


----------



## Tonto

Wooo Hoooooo!!! Another member of the HTS winners club!!! Congrads Mark, this is one I wanted to win soooo bad. GIK has some great products that I would love to have. Enjoy the spree!


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations vidiot33. Time to get your room tuned, and post some pics to show it all off! :T


----------



## JQueen

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## JBrax

Congrats on a great prize! Thanks again to GIK and HTS for the opportunity!


----------



## B- one

Congrats Vidiot33! Hope you enjoy the spree!


----------



## vidiot33

Thank you all so much for the kind wishes, and I will be posting and sharing impressions as the project moves forward. I had started a room treatment thread before the contest was underway and added corner bass traps from GIK, with the kind input of Mr. Brian Pape (who has contributing many valuable insights on HTS), and am very pleased with the results so far. I had suspended the project pending the outcome of he contest, and thankfully, I was fortunate enough to win and the project may now move forward. 
I would add that room treatments are an often overlooked component of home theaters. So many of us (myself included) have drooled over the latest speaker or component with little thought to our rooms, and it is my opinion that a properly treated room can do far more for the sound quality than expensive new gear, and for less money in many instances. I had planned to go with GIK regardless of the outcome of the contest, as I feel they offer great value, utility and top notch customer service. Many thanks to HTS and the good folks at GIK, and again to all of you, my fellow home theater enthusiasts!

{
Orientation = 1;
ResolutionUnit = 2;
XResolution = 350;
YResolution = 350;
}


----------



## BD55

Congrats vidiot33!


----------



## asere

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats and enjoy your new treatments.........:T


----------



## Todd Anderson

For those of you that weren't selected by the random number generator...keep in mind that we have quite a few more AWESOME Giveaways coming up in 2015. You can bank on it! 

In the meantime, we'll all have to live vicariously through Mark's recent triumph! :devil:


----------



## chashint

Congratulations.
I hear nothing but great things about GIK.


----------



## muzz

Congrats, great prize for sure!

Thanks for the Raffle HTS/GIK!


----------



## mpednault

CONGRATS! Enjoy better acoustics! Another great giveaway by HTS is in the books!!!


----------



## phillihp23

Congrats fellow GIK Winner! Don't be like me, take time to stop drooling and order the product. 
One thing these giveaways do for sure, is pull all of us that haven't been thinking about the room and too busy buying equipment, back to the basics. Getting the room acoustics tuned in!


----------



## vidiot33

phillihp23 said:


> Congrats fellow GIK Winner! Don't be like me, take time to stop drooling and order the product.  One thing these giveaways do for sure, is pull all of us that haven't been thinking about the room and too busy buying equipment, back to the basics. Getting the room acoustics tuned in!


 Thanks! My order has been placed, but is not due to arrive until around the 18th. I completely agree that room treatments need to be a top priority. If it's done properly, it only has to be done once. I'm really looking forward to the improvements these treatments will make, and plan to reopen the "Room Treatment Odyssey" thread I started some time ago.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## JBrax

vidiot33 said:


> Thanks! My order has been placed, but is not due to arrive until around the 18th. I completely agree that room treatments need to be a top priority. If it's done properly, it only has to be done once. I'm really looking forward to the improvements these treatments will make, and plan to reopen the "Room Treatment Odyssey" thread I started some time ago. Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


 Soooooo Jealous! ?


----------



## TheGimp

Congrats vidiot33. Best wishes on your room treatments.

Thanks GIK and HTS for the give-away.


----------



## vidiot33

TheGimp said:


> Congrats vidiot33. Best wishes on your room treatments. Thanks GIK and HTS for the give-away.


Thanks! It's help make a good room great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

